# Spray Adhesive Issues help



## ThisTime (Dec 16, 2014)

I've just finished a run of black t shirts with white plastisol ink prints.
and now i've come to packing them all up i've noticed the spray adhesive, i've been using to keep the tees down when printing, has transfered itself onto the inside of every tee shirt. i can't send them out like that and the washing machine did nothing.
anyone have any tips on removing this sticky nightmare, i dont want to have to reprint this order


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

You need to get away from spray adhesives and use waterbase pallet adhesive. I use Textac by Imagemate. That stuff is great. As far as your current problem, I have no real answer for you. Sorry.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

That shouldn't happen, unless the adhesive is still wet. But now that you have it, take a cotton ball and pat the sticky stuff on the shirts with it. The cotton fibers will stick to the adhesive and the sticky feeling will go away. The customer won't notice because it's all on the inside of the shirt, and the first time they wash the shirt, it'll all be gone.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

It doesn't always wash off. You shouldn't be having any residue stick to your shirt in less your using the Web spray adhesive. If your using the mist spray you should be fine. In honestly I would just reprint them if you know this client is picky. When it comes to hoodies there is no way around it. I will always use Web spray because it holds them down great. I will only use water based adhesive when I have a huge print run.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Got away from using the spray a few years ago. We also use the textac, mixing it 1/2 with water for shirts and straight from the bottle for hoodies. When we used the spray never had it come off on the inside of the shirt. I can't image how hard they were to pull off the pallet. Please update the thread on what you ended up doing.


----------



## Dublebas (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the same problem, I'm using Sprayway.

Maybe I'm using too much and it's transfering to the shirts?


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Dublebas said:


> I have the same problem, I'm using Sprayway.
> 
> Maybe I'm using too much and it's transfering to the shirts?


Maybe? You only want enough for the shirt to not lift. So without any force simple lift the shirt and if doesn't come off your good. Sometimes people spray so much adhesive the paper come off with the shirt


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

if you're putting down too much spray glue, you might have that issue. Any glue pooling on the pallet is too much. Like others have said...try to move to waterbase glue---we use tb10.


----------



## dldtg (May 20, 2014)

I've never seen this happen in our shop, and we used spray adhesives till just recently. It could be a temperature issue. Is it really really cold in your shop? Or perhaps really hot/long flash times? 

I'd agree with the other though on switching to a water based ink. We switched a few months back and it's much better and far less cleanup of overspray makes it a no brainer.


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am having this same problem and I am confused! I am only curing with a flash at the moment so I am using TexFlash Tack and Sprayway 384! and I am having problems with both! first either the shirts will not stick at all or then everything just gets "gooey" and "gluey" and damages the shirts! can you guys please help with a solution?


----------



## Lozada (Dec 30, 2012)

Ive always used 3M multipurpose spray adhesive and never had a problem with print, flash, print method unless the shirt gets cured on the pallet witch shouldnt be done, its the only way the glue will stick to the shirt.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

if it gets too hot it gets gummy and sticks to inside the shirt. You shouldnt really need to be using a lot of this stuff, if your shirt is wanting to pick up off the platten then you need use some reducer in your ink some to get rid of the tack and then it wont want to stick to the back of your screens.


----------



## MrPrintPatchz (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd suggest using a little, a quick spray over shouldn't be more than a second or two will be enough until you feel it needs a refresh. If you put too much, you can find the shirt fabric staying on the pallet more and also it can contaminate the garment as you have mentioned.

If you find it still happens, i'd change to a different brand/make and see if you get better results. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Adhesive sticking to the inside of your shirts is not the real issue here. Adhesive sticking to the inside of your LUNGS is the real issue!!! Why would anyone subject their lungs to this toxic chemical when superior alternatives are available? 
Ericsson2416 (above)is spot on when he recommends you change to Textac or another similar water base spreadable pallet adhesive. Listen to him.
Don't use the spray adhesive anymore. It is impossible to not inhale it. It is dangerous to your health!

Screen Medics


----------

